# Isopod Species



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey folks, so I am in the process of creating some large temperate vivariums for a few species of asian turtles. My goal of using isopods will be one for a food source for the smaller species/ hatchlings and for clean up purposes.

I have done a little research on creating and maintaining breeding cultures for isopods, and due to the sizes of my enclosures i am thinking about adding the isos slowly over the course of a year to build a good amount of them up.

My main questions here are what are some of the larger species of isopods, and how will they do in temps between 60-80 (80 at its peak). The turtles do have a yearly cycle of cool and dry periods which need to be present. 

Temps in the vivariums will reach 60-80, but generally stay in the middle 70s. Humidity will also be 60-80%.

If anyone can advise me on some of the better species to work with I would really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I can't offer and advice on your temperature ranges, but the Giant Spanish Orange Isos seem to have the lowest humidity requirements.


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for that! Ill keep that in mind, I have been finding some decent things online as well.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I would personally add a few species-I would recommend Spanish orange(or better yet the wildtype of this species which you could collect) and dwarf greys/stripes...the latter have been really prolific for me. I would also try to have places in the tank that the isopods can hide and reproduce and that you can access to feed them(a pvc tube with slits cut in it in which you could add isopods, cardboard, and food to-then supplement the cardboard and food every so often). Otherwise you may still see the turtles bulldozing the microfauna population when added-especially since they can dig and turn over objects unlike our frogs.

You could also try collecting some indigenous species and demoing them. They are going to be tougher to temperature extremes than the tropical ones. I have a bag of madrona bark that was laying in the back of my truck for a while. Most of the isopods in it have died due to lack of moisture and heat but many are still alive-they've survived temperature above 100 and down to nearly freezing no doubt. I think I will add this grool to a pygmy chameleon tank...maybe I can spread them around as Puget sound built tough isopods-haha.


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

Great reply. Thank you. I am thinking of culturing at least two species, likely more. I will most certainly do two of the larger species, and one or two of the smaller species. It appears keeping colonies is not difficult (and as they don't have wings or make sounds the wife has okayed it). This would allow some of the hatchlings and smaller turtles to not fight with larger ones. 

When it comes down to getting some of the local pill bugs, how would I go about clearing them for any potential parasites? I am adamantly opposed to feeding anything wild caught, for fear of introducing parasites. Getting rid of parasites in turtles is a real challenge and I would prefer not to do it again.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I think I would try the giant canyon isopods. The only people that call orange isopods "giant" are dart frog keepers because they are used to such tiny isopods that the orange ones look giant.

I would be careful about having to many isopods in substrate where turtle would lay eggs. Isopods might chew on eggs a little.


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

I was thinking of the giant canyons as well, much appreciated. Ill keep that in mind about the eggs. Its certainly possible.


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

I would actually suggest _Oniscus asellus_ (Skirted Isopod). They are one of my fastest producing species and the adults are very large, almost the size of giant canyons. From my experience, this species cultures much faster than giant canyons and you will most certainly have more larger individuals per culture than giant canyons.


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you Jake. Thats really helpful as my largest enclosure/viv will be 10'x4'. Having those on hand would be excellent!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Joe S said:


> Thank you Jake. Thats really helpful as my largest enclosure/viv will be 10'x4'. Having those on hand would be excellent!


Are all of your enclosures/vivs covered? If so, maybe humidity won't be an issue.


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes Radiata, all vivs will have lids to trap the humidity in and both species need it. Venting will be there as well, but humidity needs to stay in the 60%-80% range for both. These are the perfect vivarium species of turtles. And that's why I am here. I figured there wouldn't be a better place to learn the ins and outs of viv building than a dartfrog board. Not many people working with these species go this far, but I love show quality enclosures.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Joe S said:


> Yes Radiata, all vivs will have lids to trap the humidity in and both species need it. Venting will be there as well, but humidity needs to stay in the 60%-80% range for both. These are the perfect vivarium species of turtles. And that's why I am here. I figured there wouldn't be a better place to learn the ins and outs of viv building than a dartfrog board. Not many people working with these species go this far, but I love show quality enclosures.


I don't think you'll have any humidity issues with your vivs. FWIW, my favorite Iso supplier is Roach Crossing - The Cockroach Enthusiasts' Store!, and I'd use them if I had issues with any wild caught Isos and parasites. I've also purchased Isos from *Michael Shrom* (a previous respondent to this thread). I believe he ships - suggest you contact him via PM.


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

Again thank you. I am thinking things should be good to go. Lovely recommendation on that website. I have not seen that before. And if it comes down to it I will contact Michael Shrom about some isos as well.

Now if only I can find a dealer for garden snails and slugs. But that isn't likely to happen.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

all you have to do is plant a bunch of hostas in the spring...snails--well, you are on your own...


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Joe S: That is surprisingly this species does not need a lot of ventilation. I actually have had great success keeping dart frogs(and isopods) in full screen topped tanks-basically unmodified zoomeds. If someone made something similar that was perfectly FF proof I'd be all over it. You do need to mist more frequently but too be honest I probably mist about as much as people with closed systems with vent fans do. 

For wild isopods I would culture them through a couple generations each time separating out the newborns-this should reduce the chances of them harboring parasites. I think the risk of parasites from wild food is rather small if you are collecting your isopods where their are not native turtles.

The species Jake mentioned sounds good-I wonder if they will have a size refuge against turtle predation-but I kind of doubt it seeing how easily turtles can rip things to pieces. At least they may be able to run faster. Again an in-tank refuge should help keep the populations up in the tank-of course you can feed the isopods out of the main culture as well.

For snails a visit to a tropical greenhouse should get you all dialed in. Their are a couple of small species of both that hide out with plants-just move a few pots. Actually many people here introduce them on accident!


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

Dendrobait said:


> Joe S: That is surprisingly this species does not need a lot of ventilation. I actually have had great success keeping dart frogs(and isopods) in full screen topped tanks-basically unmodified zoomeds. If someone made something similar that was perfectly FF proof I'd be all over it. You do need to mist more frequently but too be honest I probably mist about as much as people with closed systems with vent fans do.
> 
> For wild isopods I would culture them through a couple generations each time separating out the newborns-this should reduce the chances of them harboring parasites. I think the risk of parasites from wild food is rather small if you are collecting your isopods where their are not native turtles.
> 
> ...


Lovely. Thank you! These species thrive in high humidity and thats likely my issue with some of the reproduction failure this year, but that was being overly hopeful.

Ventilation will be provided but I need to maintain the ambient humidity for proper husbandry, for a few species I keep, its a lot of guess work. Best we can get to accurate data is what occurs naturally in the regions.

Good info on the wild Isos, I will certainly keep that in mind. As for snails I will check out some of the tropical green houses in the state and see what I can find. Snails are a natural source of food for the species and could be great for hunting. The isos are also a great food item to get the turtles out and hunting and moving. I am sure they will be able to find a refuge with in the enclosure and its going to be heavily wooded and a few hides.

Thanks a lot!


----------

